# How to slice ribs for competition?



## shultz34 (Apr 30, 2014)

When my ribs are done smoking, what is the best way to cut them into individual bones to turn in for competitions? Many times mine are curved and I think that may lower my 'Appearence' scores. I would like straight looking uniform ribs.


----------



## boykjo (Apr 30, 2014)

back ribs are curved and spare ribs are straight (St Louis style)

spares on top and baby backs on the bottom













ribs.jpg



__ boykjo
__ Apr 30, 2014


----------



## brooksy (Apr 30, 2014)

Those are some good looking ribs!


----------



## boykjo (Apr 30, 2014)

Brooksy said:


> Those are some good looking ribs!


those are ribs I found on google images just for reference.. Mine look better than that...lol


----------



## brooksy (Apr 30, 2014)

Oh gotcha! Doesn't really change the fact that they look really good and are making me hungry. ;-)


----------



## shultz34 (Apr 30, 2014)

The packaging said St Louis cut spare ribs. Not baby backs.


----------



## shultz34 (Apr 30, 2014)

The package said St Louis cut spare ribs. Not baby backs. But they were curved.


----------



## shultz34 (Apr 30, 2014)

The package said St Louis cut spare ribs. Not baby backs. But they were curved.


----------



## rubbin butts (May 1, 2014)

boykjo said:


> those are ribs I found on google images just for reference.. Mine look better than that...lol


*   *

*Good come back Joe.*


----------



## palladini (May 1, 2014)

I watch BBQ Pitmasters and DivaQ TV shows.  When they do comp ribs, the slice them so there is meat on both sides of the bone.   What I think they do is cut close to every other bone, then leave the bone with no meat on out of the box.  Then they place them in box, decorated with parsley.













7820036.jpg



__ palladini
__ May 1, 2014






I used my search engine and typed 'submitting competition ribs' and then clicked over to images to find the site with this image.  You can find very much info on submitting ribs to the judges.


----------



## shultz34 (May 2, 2014)

Thanks.


----------



## jarjarchef (May 3, 2014)

For the cut you are talkig about with using every other bone you will need at least 2 racks for your box if you want all the bones straight. On the St. Louis cut ribs they use the spare ribs with the cartilage end cut off along the bone. If you look at the bones before you cook them you will see one end will have 6-7 bones straight, then as you keep going the bones will start to curve. So if you are doing the double cut and want them straight you will lose about 1/3 - 1/2 of the rack to present. You then end up with 3-4 presentation pieces per rack.

Not sure what circuit you are competing in, but the FBA circuit does not use the green stuff in their boxes. I have judged a few in that circuit and have not heard any knock for the sigle cut or curved bones. I have seen plenty get knocked for sloppy boxes with horrible knife work, swimming in sauce, sauce all over the inside of the lid of the box and even black ribs. 

For me in anything I do in any of my kitchens or have my Team prepare that requires knife work.  A sharp appropriate knife is a must. A sharp knife will allow you to cut without much pressure. The appropriate knife will get you a cleaner looking cut.

When you are slicing a large cut of meat or anything really, each time you change direction you will leave a slight line on the product. A sharp appropriately sized knife will allow you to change directions less. If you look at a brisked when It is cut with a sharp appropriately sized knife properly you will only see a couple of these direction changes at most, best is only one. Then if you look at one with a wrong sized or dull knife it will look like it was cut with a chainsaw.  

What is funny is listening to judges make comments on the knife work and they themselves do not know what was wrong, just that it looks ugly. 

Hope this helps a bit......

Jeramy


----------



## shultz34 (May 3, 2014)

Thanks.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (May 4, 2014)

Is this your first competition?


----------



## shultz34 (May 4, 2014)

No. I am trying to improve my appearance scores.


----------



## eman (May 4, 2014)

slice them so there is meat on both sides of the bone.   What I think they do is cut close to every other bone, then leave the bone with no meat on out of the box.

THIS^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

.


----------



## jarjarchef (May 4, 2014)

What circuit are you competing in? What division? Maybe try taking pics of your boxes and getting with some of the judges in your circuit and see what they say about your presentations. The way there is little or no feedback is very frustrating.  That is actually part of the reason I have not pushed more to judge or compete more then I do. I feel with the time and money invested by the competitors, they deserve to know why they were scored what they were, for better or worse...........


----------

